# First meeting of the Detailing Club



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right the Detailing Club first meeting I was thinking about either 

mechanical wet sanding ie compressors and sanders followed by correction.. 

Or deep scratch removal it key marks paint filled UV drying and removal.

Anyone interested in this post below I am hoping to have it in the second week in September over 1 or 2 eveingings any preference for what we should do?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

sound's good Ronnie:thumb:

i'll leave the idea's to the more experienced lad's


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Count me in too, looking forward too it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

im up for mechanical wet sanding :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds good to me guys, i will defo be there


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ronnie,

Sounds good indeed. any particular date/s?

Does anyone have any preference about choccy bickies?

Cooks


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks like I am going be working the 2nd week of September but hopefully I will get to another later in the year. Any other dates in mind?.:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

What nights of the week are you thinkin of Rollo?


----------



## RICKY-M-M (Dec 5, 2007)

im a newbie... but il go


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Can we have a list of names so we can sort it out who is interested. It will be on an invite basis so that people who are interested for the right reasons will be attending as I have gotten a bit of flack because of trying to start this. so what I want to do is have the people who are properly interested in doing this coming along. Again its only for people who are interested in detailing not just doing it to make a quick few pounds lashing out the odd car. thanks
Rollo


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

1) ronnie


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

1) ronnie
2) Andy.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

1) ronnie
2) Andy.
3) Liam(LJB)


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

1) ronnie
2) Andy.
3) Liam(LJB)
4) Paulmc08


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Rollo let me know if you need some panel's,and i'll have a word with a mate who work's in a breaker's,cant see it being any problem:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Paul got a new Civic type R door S-Class wing and half a focus bonnet so far.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

1) Ronnie
2) Andy.
3) Liam(LJB)
4) Paulmc08
5) David.celica if it's ok?


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Any dates decided guys, prices or decided who'll be invited?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

should be sorted in the very near future have a few car in that I want away before so the space is empty.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

No problem Ronnie thanks for the quick response

Liam


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Just checkin in to see how things are progressing with the detailing club.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Would you be welcome at this if you're new to this place, detailing, and don't know anyone?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

oh yes as long as u have an interest u will be welcome. Apologies guys for the delays just getting customer cars out of the way so I can free up the space not long to wait!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent.

I'm not too far away from you I don't think. I've recently moved to between Banbridge and Portadown.


----------



## richie_mck (Jul 11, 2010)

im a bit of a lurker on here but i would definately be up for attending the detailing club, would love to pic up some good tips for detailing.

Count me in if im welcome


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

hey ronnie, would be up for taking a run up to this too - meet some faces!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

1) Ronnie
2) Andy.
3) Liam(LJB)
4) Paulmc08
5) David.celica if it's ok? 
6) Cookies (although i'll just be spectating - did my back in !!!)


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Cookies said:


> 1) Ronnie
> 2) Andy.
> 3) Liam(LJB)
> 4) Paulmc08
> ...


You can add me to that list if there is still room left.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep am looking at about 10 once I get the garage free of cars


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

As I said before, if there's room I'd like to go.

However, I'd prefer an invitation from you, Ronnie, rather than inviting myself. There were quite a few showing interest before me, so I don't want to take someone else's place.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No worries Tomah ur more than welcome sorry for the really long delay, we are still very busy and normally have tailed off detailing for the winter by now but as yet there is no let up so will have to book a slot very shortly.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

I would also be very interested in this. I have a DA but am a bit useless with it.


----------



## 44care (Sep 21, 2009)

*I would be interested*

Ronnie, if you would be as so kind.

I would like to be involved in something like this.

Kind regards


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie is probably still in his bed after the big party he was at yesterday 

Clarke


----------

